# Another Sigma ART Lens Coming in 2015? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 25, 2015)

```
We’re told that Sigma will announce at least one more ART series lens in 2015. It’s expected we’re going to see an 85mm f/1.4 ART at some point, as well as an ultra wide ART zoom.</p>
<p>Availability may not come until 2016, but Sigma will continue down their aggressive product development cycle.</p>
<p>Their most recent lens, the 24-35mm f/2 ART has been met with a mix of feelings, but all the early reviews say it is continuing the ART series level of performance.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 25, 2015)

Pretty much without a doubt, the 85mm F1.4


----------



## ScottyP (Jul 25, 2015)

85mm Art?

Yes, please!


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 25, 2015)

Ultrawide zoom please? (At least if it's 2.8 or faster..) and make it filter-able...


----------



## e_honda (Jul 25, 2015)

Compared to the other Art lenses released, which people consider to be reasonably priced, an 85mm would likely be fairly expensive, but still cheaper than the 85 L II, of course.

Just basing this off the current 85mm "non-Art" retailing at just under $1000.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 25, 2015)

135mm *stabilized *f/2 pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaseeeeeeee. THough with Sigma lately, I bet they'd make it f/1.8 just because they can


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 25, 2015)

e_honda said:


> Compared to the other Art lenses released, which people consider to be reasonably priced, an 85mm would likely be fairly expensive, but still cheaper than the 85 L II, of course.
> 
> Just basing this off the current 85mm "non-Art" retailing at just under $1000.



My understanding is that their existing 85/1.4 is higher-quality than their other now-updated non-Art lenses, so it wouldn't surprise me if they updated it with their new design language, Dock compatibility, and maybe just tweaked the AF system with whatever they've learned since designing it originally.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 25, 2015)

ScottyP said:


> 85mm Art?
> 
> Yes, please!


Yeah! 
Let it be a 85/f1.whatever to put pressure on Canon. 
I want to see what they both can do nowadays with this focal lengh so beloved by me.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 26, 2015)

How about an 85f1.2?
Not many of those on the market, and if you want to be King of Bokeh that's the formula to do it with. And hopefully it would have respectable vignetting at f1.4 (though supposedly the 50A has very little vignetting as-is).


----------



## distant.star (Jul 26, 2015)

.
If they do the 85A, I may keep my 5D3 as a backup for my Fuji.

With a Sigma 35A, the 85A and a Canon 135L, that's a substantial image making kit.


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm more than happy with my 85/1.8 but an f/1.2 under $1250 with ART quality will sure get my order..


----------



## Perio (Jul 26, 2015)

I've been looking to get Sigma Art 85mm or 135mm for a long time. But after reading about inconsistent focus and yellowish tint of Sigma Art lenses, I'm not sure I'd buy one :-\


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jul 26, 2015)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> 135mm *stabilized *f/2 pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaseeeeeeee. THough with Sigma lately, I bet they'd make it f/1.8 just because they can


Yeah, that would be a terrific lens. I'd also like to see a 85A, despite the current one is pretty good


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 26, 2015)

Please let it be the replacement for 50/70mm macro lenses that were recently discontinued.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 26, 2015)

Perio said:


> I've been looking to get Sigma Art 85mm or 135mm for a long time. But after reading about inconsistent focus and yellowish tint of Sigma Art lenses, I'm not sure I'd buy one :-\



Yeah, I also hear the tea leaves migrate out of their bokeh balls.

I've had a Sigma 35A for two years(?) now and have NEVER had any focus problem on a FF body. After trying it on a crop frame, the results were so bad I don't believe it's usable that way. But on FF, it's as perfect as any Canon L.

As for a "yellowish tint," I've never seen a word about that -- and I've never seen evidence of it with my lens nor any images I've seen from others using the A line lenses. And if these lenses are so troublesome, why have you been looking forward to getting one for so long?


----------



## dlee13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Although I do hope it's an 85mm f1.4, I'm not sure if I would get that over their current 85mm. The weight of a lens is a strong factor in whether I purchase or not and Sigma seem to factor in weight like Canon do. 

When it comes to AF, I did have a lot of issues with the 50 EX on crop but it was much more accurate on my 6D. Once they announce a new 85, I'll see which I like better. It would be a disappointment if it's significantly more expensive though, I feel their current 85 has the perfect price/performance ratio.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 27, 2015)

A 135 would be nice, but I say that only because I recently purchased an 85 and I would feel bad if Sigma came out with an 85 art. ;D


----------



## jd7 (Jul 27, 2015)

Just wondering why everyone is predicting a prime? Maybe the next Sigma Art lens is a 24-70 2.8? I realise Canon and Tamron already have good 24-70 2.8s on the market, but Sigma's 24-70 2.8 EX doesn't get much attention and given 24-70 is a staple focal range I would think Sigma would want to have an Art version out there.


----------



## ryebread (Jul 27, 2015)

I spoke with someone at Sigma today. I don't know how true this "rumor" is, about the 85A.

so I wouldn't go ahead and sell your 85L now.


----------



## Mdshirajum (Jul 27, 2015)

Perio said:


> I've been looking to get Sigma Art 85mm or 135mm for a long time. But after reading about inconsistent focus and yellowish tint of Sigma Art lenses, I'm not sure I'd buy one :-\



I never use a y lens except L. 50A was my first non L lens. I have it for a year and never saw any issue. It can kick my 50L any day, all day. So please unless you do not have first hand experience, keep all your 'paper review conclusion' in closet. What to hear a bitter truth? Sigma art is wayyy better than 50L. My 50L has focus shifting and soft image problem. A d my 50art only has vignetting problem at 1.4. See this quarter's financial result of canon and sigma. You will get a clue there too.


----------



## dlee13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Mdshirajum said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking to get Sigma Art 85mm or 135mm for a long time. But after reading about inconsistent focus and yellowish tint of Sigma Art lenses, I'm not sure I'd buy one :-\
> ...



Just because you had no issues doesn't mean others haven't. Just on this forum alone, there's some users who went through more than 4 copies of the 50A before they got a working one. Both brands are susceptible to qualify control issues so don't tell him not to make "paper review conclusion" when you're doing the exact same thing.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 27, 2015)

dlee13 said:


> Just on this forum alone, there's some users who went through more than 4 copies of the 50A before they got a working one.



But compare that to the number of people who have purchased the lens and have had no issues with focusing.

The point is that simply repeating what other people have posted does not help anyone. That is what was meant by the term "paper review".


----------



## kenny (Jul 27, 2015)

dlee13 said:


> Just because you had no issues doesn't mean others haven't. Just on this forum alone, there's some users who went through more than 4 copies of the 50A before they got a working one. Both brands are susceptible to qualify control issues so don't tell him not to make "paper review conclusion" when you're doing the exact same thing.



Lens Rentals analysis of lens variation would suggest that's an inaccurate statement.

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/07/variation-measurement-for-50mm-slr-lenses


----------



## Mdshirajum (Jul 27, 2015)

dlee13 said:


> Just because you had no issues doesn't mean others haven't. Just on this forum alone, there's some users who went through more than 4 copies of the 50A before they got a working one. Both brands are susceptible to qualify control issues so don't tell him not to make "paper review conclusion" when you're doing the exact same thing.



NO! I am not quoting any paper review. I own 50art and I talked from my own experience. I am a member of very active photographer's association and about 70% of them own 50art. I love talking about gears and know that not too many experiences af inconsistency (While 100% of 50L suffers from focus shifting cause that's a design flaw). Unlike the other person who bashed sigma for af inconsistency base on paper review and not personal experience.

be canon fanboy as much as you can, the fact is: canon's 50 and 35 lens sell is ******* since art came. that much indicate something.


----------



## ecka (Jul 27, 2015)

85/1.4 DG ART
135/1.8 DG ART
35-70/2 DG ART
50-100/1.8 DC ART
12-24/4 DG ART
Tilt-Shift ART
150/2.8 ART DG Macro
:
Could be anything.


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 30, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> e_honda said:
> 
> 
> > Compared to the other Art lenses released, which people consider to be reasonably priced, an 85mm would likely be fairly expensive, but still cheaper than the 85 L II, of course.
> ...



+1

I think that is a very good guess. Love or hate it, the Sigma dock, allowing users to update firmware is a "nice to have" feature to maintain future compatibility with Canon bodies. Once one is dropping $900 for a 3rd party lens, I'd think having that extra feature is well worth it.


----------



## Perio (Jul 31, 2015)

Mdshirajum said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking to get Sigma Art 85mm or 135mm for a long time. But after reading about inconsistent focus and yellowish tint of Sigma Art lenses, I'm not sure I'd buy one :-\
> ...



I have 85 1.2, 70-200 2.8ii and 200 2.0L. I don't care about bitter truth that Sigma 50 is better than 50L (don't forger that Sigma doesn't go to f1.2, so better is subjective, right?). Nevertheless, I appreciate your comment and suggest you search all other forum threads and ask other forum users to keep their "paper review conclusions" just because they don't have first-hand experience. If you let me borrow your Sigma Art lenses for free, I'd be happy to make first-hand conclusion later.


----------



## Perio (Jul 31, 2015)

distant.star said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking to get Sigma Art 85mm or 135mm for a long time. But after reading about inconsistent focus and yellowish tint of Sigma Art lenses, I'm not sure I'd buy one :-\
> ...



Well, not everyone has luxury to visit photography websites every day and spend time reading every forum/review. I was just reading about the way how different sensors deliver the skin tones, and there were some users who commented on the yellow tint of the Sigma lenses and inconsistent focus they have. 

The idea behind the websites like CR is to deliver the news and share our opinions about the gear. Why do you guys take these things so personally? If some people are not comfortable with some gear, it doesn't make your choice wrong. Not everybody has time/money to rent every lens they're interested in and get hands-on experience.


----------

